# Lews vs. Shimano... who wins



## Donchi (Jan 16, 2012)

Im gona get me a new reel next week and you guys are gonna help me. Im looking for a durable reel that casts a mile and will last at least a year. I kayak/wade 10 plus days a month. I clean and lube my reels after every trip. 7' Falcon rod med action. 20# slick 8 pp. I only throw lures. I got a new citica 200g7 and im not impressed. Had a carbon black joknny morris but the pawl went out a month ago. Thank you gents for your input.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

lews > shimano curado G series

Lews < shimano chronarch

Lews < Shimano curado E series


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> lews > shimano curado G series
> 
> Lews < shimano chronarch
> 
> Lews < Shimano curado E series


the chornarch and the e series are the same thing and still pricing vs function including where they are made and the customer service i will buy lews all day long over any shimano product.

I would put my lews up against any shimano and have confidence the lews would last long cast smoother and work better in general.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Shimano Chronarch fo sho


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

We could probably sit here all day and compare shimano and Lews, but I can already predict how this is probably going to go. 

There's a lot of die hard shimano guys that will stand by the curados (present and especially of the past) chronarch and the calais. They'll argue to the death that they can cast further with them with no backlashes and tell you that shimano reels will last forever and if something goes wrong shimano will take care of you

Then from the Lew's guys you'll hear this argument: See same argument as the Shimano guys.

Then you'll probably have some random guys that will give their 2 cents on Abu Garcia Revo's, quantum, Academy H2O's, etc etc. 

So in the end we pretty much come to the conclusion that "who wins" is the reel that is going to be the most effective tool for you. What will maximize your potential? What is the best arrow for you the indian? 

Both companies make quality reels that people will fight for, I don't think either will disappoint you. Give them both a try and see which one YOU prefer not the braintrust of 2cool, bc at the end of the day you're the one slinging that reel all day, not us.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Well said southpaw!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Chronarch for sure, or core if you have the $.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

There's a reason shimano dominates the market. There reels have proven track record. Great customer service. Easy to get parts. Almost everyone services them. All my shimanos, baitcasters and spinners, have years of service on them with no problems. If that doesn't sell it I dont know what esle will.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

There's a Chronarch sf for sale right now in classifies for cheap...those are some of the toughest reels ever made. There's a reason all the old guides throw them, tanks...


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

ZEBCO baby!!!!!!!!!!!!! ZEBCO


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

H20 mettle 50 Bucks!!!


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

i used to throw shimano when they were Japanese but now they are Malaysian.....


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> ZEBCO baby!!!!!!!!!!!!! ZEBCO


HAHA Didnt see that one coming!!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> ZEBCO baby!!!!!!!!!!!!! ZEBCO


The 404 for the inshore stuff, and the 808 for them big game fish...
:rotfl:


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

southpaw said:


> Then you'll probably have some random guys that will give their 2 cents on Abu Garcia Revo's, quantum, Academy H2O's, etc etc.
> ?


I prefer my one-of-a-kind H2revO:










My poor Revo couldn't hold up to the salt, but i kept the corpse...came in handy when i stepped on my H2O...

But i think you're right, the OP will be happy with either one he gets...good reels...


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Originally Posted by *The1ThatGotAway*  
_ZEBCO baby!!!!!!!!!!!!! ZEBCO

see even he likes the old owners of lews. but the new ones are 100 times better.
_


----------



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

*I win!!!!*

I have about 50 Shimanos ( Citicas to Calais DC'S) and a brand new Lews!!!!

I need an intervention!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im headed that direction as well! Only need one rod n reel in reality


-mac-


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

Timalgrath said:


> i used to throw shimano when they were Japanese but now they are Malaysian.....


The lower end Shimano stuff is Malaysia, from the Curado down. But all the rest are still made in Japan. Just look on the bottom of the reel. As far as Lews, if you see any similarity between it and the Revo, there's good reason. They're both made in the same factory in Korea! The new owner of the Lew's company is a former Bass Pro employee, I think he was a purchaser. So there may even be some closeness to Bass Pro's name brand reel, not sure. But either way, there all still good reels, so throw what works for you. Whether it be Shimano, Daiwa, Lews, or whatever.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Wow, I've been out of touch as I've never heard of Lews. For those that are supporters, which model baitcaster do you use for the salt?


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

lews is owned by Lynn reeves a personal friend of the late Lew childres who invited today's style of bait caster. and Korea and japan are the top 2 places to buy reels from. 

i uses the lews tournament speed spool x2 TS1SH not being a fan boy about it since ive used the new chronarch and a e7 and g series curado i still think its better than shimano. but everyone is entitled to their opinion my advice go to the store and look and feel all of them if you have any friends that own them go check them out and try casting them make a decision on what you like and what feels best to you.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Also bro if you live near pearland pm me and i can let you test mine out casting in the street or in the pool if you really wanna look at a lews.


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

Hands down on Shimano for the following reasons:
1) Shimano has been in business for years vs Lew is fairly new (lots of people never heard of the name)
2) Quality of products are in question. (Example, H2O reels from Academy are very smooth casters at first but after a while, they're piece of craps, the same goes with the Bass Pro reels).

A friend of mine bought and owned the Lew reel. I've casted it few times on the fishing trip but I still want to stick with my Shimano.


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lews wins
Have 5 chronarchs
4 curators
1 Calais and my lews tourney speed spool tl1h are the high end lews. Biatcaster 
Wins


----------



## Donchi (Jan 16, 2012)

*Thanx*



Timalgrath said:


> Also bro if you live near pearland pm me and i can let you test mine out casting in the street or in the pool if you really wanna look at a lews.


 Thank you 4 the invite but your opinion is good enuff 4 me. I have been hearing alot of good things about the lews reels and wanted to get one. I just had questions about their durability,


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Eastbeast said:


> Thank you 4 the invite but your opinion is good enuff 4 me. I have been hearing alot of good things about the lews reels and wanted to get one. I just had questions about their durability,


i put a dent on the spool of one of mine and it still works fine just a little louder and i gotta keep the breaks at 10 or it will back lash a little but my other one is perfect

I've dunked them more times i can count wade fishing in salt water no problems whats so ever. of course i break mine open and clean them about every 3 or 4 trips and clean and oil the bearings every 2 trips. even still they can take it.


----------



## KRAZYKARL (Jul 28, 2011)

Lews is not a new brand. http://lews.com/history.htm


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

my old man still has his original Lews from wwwaaaayyy back in the day… even a few from when Browning bought them out. they all still spin like a banshee. my next reels will be Lews.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Hdfisher427 said:


> I have about 50 Shimanos ( Citicas to Calais DC'S) and a brand new Lews!!!!
> 
> I need an intervention!!!!!:rotfl:


Me too, but its more like 12 Shimanos and 2 new Lews...and I like these new Lews ALOT! The Team Lews with the titanium coating is bada-zzz.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Timalgrath said:


> i used to throw shimano when they were Japanese but now they are Malaysian.....


All of my Shimano's are Japanese made .

BTW, didn't someone have to *knock the dust off of the Lew's brand just last year?*

Prior to that, Lew's was not even around since the late 80's or early 90's. I still have a Lew's BB1N that I still own (don't use anymore) that I bought sometime around 87 or 88 at the Holder Fishing show at the convention center downtown (Thomas?)

Shimano first choice.


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

I have fished with shimano for 20 years and since trying the lews tournament pro i havent looked back. Great reels, smooth durable light and far superior drag system. Far better than even the upper upper end of shimano. Infact sold my core 50s after i got my first Lews. Use em rinse em and use them again. My only gripe is they come from the factory with way too much grease. I recomend taking them down and cleaning and relubricatin with a light weight oil before fishing with even the first time.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

To add some info about lews 

i ordered a new spool on Tuesday or Wednesday i got it today


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Conti said:


> I have fished with shimano for 20 years and since trying the lews tournament pro i havent looked back. Great reels, smooth durable light and far superior drag system. Far better than even the upper upper end of shimano. Infact sold my core 50s after i got my first Lews. Use em rinse em and use them again. My only gripe is they come from the factory with way too much grease. I recomend taking them down and cleaning and relubricatin with a light weight oil before fishing with even the first time.


What model do you use? Does Academy carry them?


----------



## Donchi (Jan 16, 2012)

*x2*

Wow! Thats the feedback i been waiting 4!


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Academy carries lews so does ftu and maurburgers i fish the ts1sh tournament speed spool. the pro version is like 1.6 oz lighter


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

I use the ts1sh tournament pro in the 7:1. I have seen them at acadamy but if you are near marburgers in seabrook they are $20 cheaper everyday price.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

*Here's a compromise*

Maybe you can have both in one reel.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

had2reg said:


> *Maybe you can have both in one reel*.
> View attachment 463937


Back in the day .

How many other companies other than Shimano have made Lew's reels?

I pretty sure Shimano, Browning and now?? PureFishing?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I going to try a Lews. I have not been happy since the news of the famous green reel being discontinued on top of that downgrading components & no longer made in Japan.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

BATWING said:


> I going to try a Lews. I have not been happy since the news of the famous green reel being discontinued on top of that downgrading components & *no longer made in Japan*.


Getting a Lew's will not fix that problem :cheers:.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Shimano, Ryobi, Browning & Zebco previous made the Lew's reels.

Now Pure Fishing?


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Hands down on Shimano for the following reasons:
1) Shimano has been in business for years vs Lew is fairly new (lots of people never heard of the name)
2) Quality of products are in question. (Example, H2O reels from Academy are very smooth casters at first but after a while, they're piece of craps, the same goes with the Bass Pro reels).

A friend of mine bought and owned the Lew reel. I've casted it few times on the fishing trip but I still want to stick with my Shimano. 
***********************************************************
***********************************************************

How did you decide that Lew's is "new". I was fishing with Lew's Speed Spools 30+ years ago and they stood up to the PINS surf just fine with proper care. Have both new Lew's and Curados now, like them both for different situations. You can call any reel a "piece of ****" if you don't do the proper maintenance after the trip and allow them to rot.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I went out last night and used my new Lew's pro tournament speed spool loaded with fins pink 30lb is smoother than my chron 100b and my revo inshore. It will cast a mile. I was throwing a soft plastic with 1/8 oz jig head and was getting great distance. I have it mounted on my new Billystix 6ft med light. It is a great setup.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

weimtrainer said:


> Hands down on Shimano for the following reasons:
> 1) Shimano has been in business for years vs Lew is fairly new (lots of people never heard of the name)
> 2) Quality of products are in question. (Example, H2O reels from Academy are very smooth casters at first but after a while, they're piece of craps, the same goes with the Bass Pro reels).
> 
> ...


 X2!Shimano owner for life!


----------

